# Water in transom



## wrv993 (Oct 19, 2010)

I recently bought a 14ft fiberglass hull (will post pictures soon). The hull is a 1969, and i am unable to find a name. I plan on rebuilding the boat from the bottom up. As i started grinding and cutting away i removed an old rusty screw from the outside of the transom. After removing the screw maybe a couple ounces of water slowly came out. I expanded the hole to about 3/4" to help let more water drain and drilled a few holes around the area. It is just a small area in the transom that seems to have water damage. The majority of the transom is dry and sturdy. Any advice? Should the whole transom be replaced?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Big YES!


----------



## wrv993 (Oct 19, 2010)

So I started picking apart at my transom a few hours ago... I was wondering the best way to get this thing out with doing the least damage to the old wood and glass? I would like to save the wood to trace out a new transom. I ripped off most of the glass on the inside, popped out the drain plug, and much of the glass from the outside of the hull is de-laminated from the transom. I have never replaced a transom on a fiberglass boat, any advice? tips? materials for new transom? 

What I'm working with so far...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I like using a mallet and sharp chisel to cut the outline of the transom loose, no dust!

how to rebuild...

http://www.thevirtualboatyard.com/2009/03/replacing-a-rotted-transom.html


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://boatbuildercentral.com/howto.php


----------



## wrv993 (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks for the input. got the old transom out and will be putting new one in after finishing some sanding and grinding


----------

